# Kent meet & eat



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys, thought that since we have'nt had one for a while, would organise a Meet & Eat for us all to catch up 

July 22nd, usual place (eureka buisness park, near cinema in Ashford)
around 7pm?

F&B's
Pizza hut
Beefeater

let me know what you think!

Kim 
x


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Would like to have gone Kim but seeing as Trev has his big event the weekend after i cant do both. Are you going to trevs?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Well if anyone has any othe dates to do this please feel free to say 

changed date to 22nd


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice one Kim, I can make the 22nd, not bothered where we eat.

Come on Kent boys an girls it been a while.

Jay


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Kim,

Sorry but we can't make an evening meet! 
Hope plenty do though...

Nick


----------



## neil97rs (Jul 7, 2011)

hi all im new here and would love to meet up for a chat. Ashford is not too far from me so defo will be up for the next one


----------



## Bullysrus (Jun 18, 2011)

I now have my first TT and live in Ashford.

So im up for a meet


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Brillianbt.. now have to decide where to eat 

F&B's
Beefeater
Pizza Hut


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry Kim can't make this or Trev's run on this weekend 

As I'm going to Bug Jam


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

No worries.. there will be plenty more. 
just need people to tell me where they would like to eat 

and copy and paste this list, then pop yur names on!

K10MBD
Mr K10MBD


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> No worries.. there will be plenty more.
> just need people to tell me where they would like to eat
> 
> and copy and paste this list, then pop yur names on!
> ...


Well, I'm still up fot it!

K10MBD
Mr K10MBD
jayTTapp

Not fussed where to eat.

Jay


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok gusy... need some more names!

I know its only two days before the london-brighton and thats gonna be an early early start... if needs be i can cancel this... but need to know numbers.. if more than 5 names down ill go ahead with it...


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> ok gusy... need some more names!
> 
> I know its only two days before the london-brighton and thats gonna be an early early start... if needs be i can cancel this... but need to know numbers.. if more than 5 names down ill go ahead with it...


Sorry, Kim, can't make this one  
Chris


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Kim...

Both me and Hayley are up for this.....Now I,m keeping the QS.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Not fussed where we eat.... we can decide on Friday...

See you there

Mark.. 

K10MBD
Mr K10MBD
jayTTapp
y3puTT


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey im in Kent too....is this ok for a newbie to attend?? whats the dealio cheers


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

ryan_flea said:


> Hey im in Kent too....is this ok for a newbie to attend?? whats the dealio cheers


Of course it is matey..come along ..you,ll enjoy it..

....then we can tell you all about the London to Brighton run on Sunday.. :wink:

Whereabouts in Kent are you..?

Mark..


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Im in Deal mate. Just seen the London Brighton dates....not looking good for me on those dates. But will certainly try for kent meet. Whats the layout of the evening...?lol


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

ryan_flea said:


> Im in Deal mate. Just seen the London Brighton dates....not looking good for me on those dates. But will certainly try for kent meet. Whats the layout of the evening...?lol


I'm in Deal too! Not able to make Ashford this Friday, but I'll look out for you around town. 
I've got a Merlin (dark purple) coupe: what are you in?
Chris


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Im in a Silver one, purple sounds quality tho.....at the moment it tends to blend in with the crowd...however not for long i hope...haha I will be looking out for ya ...whats the secret symbol or nod of recognition?? haha


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Fair one mate ill keep an eye out for you - however whats the secret nod or salute i need to do to see if its you haha! are you North end of Deal or towards Walmer?


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

ryan_flea said:


> Fair one mate ill keep an eye out for you - however whats the secret nod or salute i need to do to see if its you haha! are you North end of Deal or towards Walmer?


I usually raise a hand when I see another TT- but very few reciprocate! :lol: 
Not many Merlin TTs around, so you'll know it's me. 
I'm in Upper Deal area.


----------



## neil97rs (Jul 7, 2011)

is this still going ahead? Would love to meet up with a few people to get some ideas on what i could do to the car now i have it.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Me and brett are unable to make it, but there are a few names down, so hope you have a lovely meal


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> Me and brett are unable to make it, but there are a few names down, so hope you have a lovely meal


So you're not going Kim..  :?

That leaves me and Jay with our names down..So I take it thats it then..?

OR....

can people put their names down if they ARE going...

Cheers

Mark..


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

I am unable to go this time around even as a newbie (genuinely gutted) as i have a meal out with the inlaws....DAGNAMMIT....But have copious time off work now so able to attend the next im sure as dont wanna give up on attending soon! Hope thats all good?
Nice one Ry


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

y3putt said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > Me and brett are unable to make it, but there are a few names down, so hope you have a lovely meal
> ...


Must just be you and I then Mark....and may be Neil97rs.

Can still meet up if you want I don't mind as right on my door step or can see you on Sunday....your call Mark.

Se ya

Jay


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay...we're still up for it mate...

We,ll meet outside Frankie and Bennies at 7pm?

See you there.. 

Mark and H..


----------



## neil97rs (Jul 7, 2011)

Is this still going ahead?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes it still going ahead.

See you there Mark at 7pm and hopefully neil97rs also.

Jay


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay I have sent you a txt mate..

Not going now as we see you all on Sunday..

Neil97rs.. I'm sure there will be other meets and we'll meet up then.. :wink:

Cheers Jay..

Mark..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh Kim, poor show mate. You cant bail on your Kent members like that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark,

Got your txt....

So we'll call this one off then, see you Sunday.

This evening is now cancelled.

Jay


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeules......Spotted you the other day around rectory road area fella! You all good


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

ryan_flea said:


> Jeules......Spotted you the other day around rectory road area fella! You all good


That's right, live top of London Road, but TT is garaged a lot as I don't use it everyday. Will look out for you


----------

